# Four new ratlets



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Just shy of five weeks old. I can only tell two of the three black ones apart by looking at their belly markings. One is a rex.



















Names are Ody, Ickus, Norbert, and Duncan (not necessarily from left to right).


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Those are adorable!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

That is so funny because I got four rats when they were around 3-4 weeks old and ones hood is light colored and the other three are brown like yours!

Now I figured out they're all girls except for one so one of the brown hoodeds are seperated. Lucky for me theyre easy to tell apart because of the different number of dots on their back


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

Ody is the best!





[i am the ratlet's other mom]


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

awww so fuzzy


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

cute...............
and i really like odys color


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Aw! so cute!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

aww, decent pics of all your babies are so hard to get! cherish those, they are adorable!

click!:


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

So sweet!! OnlyOno is right, it's hard to snap those baby pictures, as active as they are. Good job! :wink:


----------

